# Brake shoes and drums



## 187chicostick (5 mo ago)

So I changed the brake shoes and drums but now my brake pedal goes down to far Amy suggestions on how to fix this problem?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Drum brakes need to be adjusted on installation, and usually again after a few days of use to seat the new shoes into the drum. The "star wheel" between the shoes is the adjustment mechanism and should crank the shoes tighter in reverse or when using the parking brake, but if there's any binding in the threads they won't always self-adjust. You may need to do it manually.


----------



## 187chicostick (5 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Drum brakes need to be adjusted on installation, and usually again after a few days of use to seat the new shoes into the drum. The "star wheel" between the shoes is the adjustment mechanism and should crank the shoes tighter in reverse or when using the parking brake, but if there's any binding in the threads they won't always self-adjust. You may need to do it manually.


Thanks I ended up just bleeding my brakes and adjusting the shoe pads and the pedal stiffined up thanks tho now the problem that I'm having is I changed the brakes all the way around but the front is making a grinding noise similar to when your brake pads are literally at metal and are rubbing on rotors except the pads and the rotors are both new any idea wat the problem is ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You need to check the installation. If an anti-rattle spring is out of place or a wear-indicator tab is bent they may rub on the rotor and make grinding noises.


----------



## 187chicostick (5 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> You need to check the installation. If an anti-rattle spring is out of place or a wear-indicator tab is bent they may rub on the rotor and make grinding noises.


Thanks man I appreciate the recommendation I'm going to hack it up and check out this two things and I'll post back in here when done to let you know if it went away if not I'll let you know to sww what else you recommend thanks alot man I really appreciate it


----------

